

Google Search Volume by Language - carlsednaoui
http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/globe-search/

======
carlsednaoui
Here's the code on GH: [https://github.com/dataarts/webgl-
globe](https://github.com/dataarts/webgl-globe)

And here's some info about the project:
[http://www.chromeexperiments.com/globe](http://www.chromeexperiments.com/globe)

You can also see a population graph:
[http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/globe/](http://workshop.chromeexperiments.com/globe/)

